# Spray bottle



## ihsfab (Aug 5, 2007)

Where is a good place to get spray bottles at?  I'm tired of mop'n.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

i got my large 1 in the garden dept(quart sized) @ wallyworld


----------



## javajoe (Aug 5, 2007)

I just use a water bottle that I poked holes in the lid so I just squeeze it and it sprays more than a spray bottle does. That way I can apply enough and more directly.


----------



## moltenone (Aug 5, 2007)

java thats a great idea, thanx.

mark


----------



## franco61365 (Aug 5, 2007)

just about any hardware store, or large drug store, should have them, look in the kitchen/cleaning aisle


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 5, 2007)

Got two at WallyWorld for like 97 cents each, not but a couple months ago.


----------



## pne123 (Aug 5, 2007)

Most grocery stores sell new clean spray bottles.  they will only pump clear liquids (apple juice or wine) but not if you add anything.  I tried to put some powder (do not remember what kinda spice) and it clogged it up.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 5, 2007)

Same here, had them in the garden center


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 5, 2007)

Family Dollar Store for get this $1.


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## island boy (Apr 27, 2008)

Spray bottles are available at Wal-Mart, Home Depot, Lowes, and Probably Target as well. They can usually be found it the garden or cleaning supplies department. They should not cost more than a Dollar. I bought a pack of 5 for about $3-$4 they have lots of uses i.e. BBQ, Flare-ups when grilling, misting house plants, cleaning supplies ( they work better than the ones that cleaning stuff come in plus you can by large bottles & dispense into spray bottles.

I strongly recommend that the bottles be labeled both for safety & hygiene I label mine â€œWater Onlyâ€ â€œBBQâ€, â€œPlant Foodâ€ use whatever works for you.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 27, 2008)

I got mine at the dollar store. Almost anywhere you look should have them

Jason


----------



## geob (Apr 27, 2008)

I got a spray nozzle from some cleaner and use a coke bottle.  Didn't want to look like I was spraying Mr. Clean on the meat. Yea I cleaned it out good.  What's a little soap anyway.  Can you smoke soap?

geob


----------



## coyote (Apr 27, 2008)

then there is other sources.

http://solousa.com/store/browse/handheld_sprayers.html

looks like some of these might allow whole limes to be sprayed through


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 27, 2008)

Take a look at the farm implement shops.  The ag spray bottles I use are designed for chemicals and will handle the acidity of juice, vinegar, and alcohol for quite a while.


----------



## zoukeeper (Apr 27, 2008)

I was looking at Dollar General and they did not have a regular spray bottle.  But I did find a pressurized bottle (like a garden sprayer, have to pump it.  1 Liter and it gives a nice spritz.


----------



## pdigg (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been saving all the Salad Dressing Spritzer bottles my fiance buys. (I think they are made by Kens Steakhouse or Wishbone).

I like the smaller size of them, and the spray/mist that comes out is perfect to me.


----------



## gobbledot (Apr 28, 2008)

I am like Java, I usually use 7-up and vinegar. I just bore three holes in the top of the 7-up bottle and squirt it out, it does great.. Hope this helps..


----------



## kookie (Apr 28, 2008)

I got mine at wally world, its a small one that fits in my beer fridge in the garage...........They are in the hair care area at wally world.........


----------

